# No Wi-Fi Option on Windows 10



## ctm5148 (Aug 13, 2015)

How are you guys doing, first time poster here. I'm having to use my phone, since Windows 10 doesn't think that internet access is necessary.

I upgraded today and while my WiFi network was working perfectly on 8.1, suddenly my computer doesn't see any networks on 10. I've made sure it's not on airplane mode, I downloaded the latest Windows 10 Intel Dual Band Wireless AC-7260 on a different computer and brought it over via USB and installed it.

When I open Network Settings, "WiFi" is not an option or tab like the Microsoft website shows it should be, and if I click Set Up A Connection or Network, then Connect to Internet, it says "Windows did not detect any networking hardware".

I know Windows 10 is still young, but I haven't seen anything like this on the internet to help get it connected.

I have an ASUS N550JK-DS71T, any help or insight would be appreciated, I'm not very good with computers, so I appologize in advance for any necessary information I didn't provide.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe Windows 10 see a different hardware name. 

Right click on Start button, choose Control Panel. Go to Device Manager. Then see if any yellow icons show up. If so right click on it and choose update driver.


----------

